# Secondary battery wiring question



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok. I'm not into SPL so to speak but I do have a question that maybe someone here can help me with. I putting together my system in my daily driver aimed at SQ. I plan to add a pair of SHURiKEN SK-BT20 secondary batteries to this system instead of cap's. How do I wire the ground portion of this system? Do I run a ground cable from the under hood battery to the bank of secondary batteries or do I just ground the batteries in the back to the frame of the car? I will be using 2/0 DLO cable for all power before the distro blocks and 4 guage from the distro's to the amps.

Thanks,
Narvarr


----------



## nervewrecker (Oct 5, 2009)

the body of the vehicle is the ground, you can ground your second battery to the frame of the car or whatever you call it. only the +tive wire connects the pair of batteries. 
make sure its a solid unpainted spot, clean off paint or anything there is.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

That's how I usually do it but wasn't sure about additional batteries. I read on another forum that you run a ground from the under hood battery to the negative lead on the second battery and then from there run a lead to the frame/body. I know there should be a fuse 18" on the power lead on both ends to protect the vehicle, but wasn't sure about the ground side.

Here is a picture of what was posted on the other site:


----------



## dohckiller808 (Sep 15, 2009)

that pic is correct.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

dohckiller808 said:


> that pic is correct.


Thanks! Now I need to figure out how I'm going to run these 2/0 gauge cables...Maybe under the vehicle next to the frame.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

narvarr said:


> Thanks! Now I need to figure out how I'm going to run these 2/0 gauge cables...Maybe under the vehicle next to the frame.


be sure to cover them with something so they are not exposed to the elements and abuse the underside of your car takes on every day. i used 0g but i ran + and - to the trunk of my car by drilling a new set of holes (with grommets) in the passenger side of the firewall and then down the pass. side of the carpet edge. took some work but i got it done.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

nineball said:


> be sure to cover them with something so they are not exposed to the elements and abuse the underside of your car takes on every day. i used 0g but i ran + and - to the trunk of my car by drilling a new set of holes (with grommets) in the passenger side of the firewall and then down the pass. side of the carpet edge. took some work but i got it done.


The cable I'm using is made to take the abuse of the elements. It's the same cable that is used to run power between railroad cars. The insulating jack on this stuff is some kind of rubberized material that's over an 1/8" thick! The total cable thickness is about 3/4"! I drive a Mazda Tribute SUV so there isn't much of an issue with it scraping due to ground clearance.


----------



## dohcser (May 25, 2010)

WHy not just ground the secondary battery to the chassis so you don't have to make a 15ft run? 
I the batteries were in close proximity that would be fine to attach them to each other.


----------

